# حد هنا من هندسة العاشر؟؟؟؟؟



## maxxx000 (29 يناير 2007)

حد هنا من هندسة العاشر؟؟؟؟


----------



## عادل الحلبي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

العاشر من رمضان لا يوجد بها كلية هندسة والمتوفر بها حاليا حتى عام 2008 المعهد التكنولوجى قسم هندسة وإدارة أعمال وهو معهد خاص يتم التقدم للالتحاق به مقابل دفع رسوم مادية عالية ويقبل الطلبة الحاصلين على الثانوية العامة أى شعبة بنسبة 50 % 
وكلمة هندسة العاشر ماهى الا خدعة .. إبتدعها أولاد الزوات أو أولاد الأكابر ممن دخلوا المعهد وتخرجوا منه وحاليا لم يجدوا أى فرصة عمل لأنه غير معترف به مجتمعيا أو مؤسسياً .
هذا للعلم والتوضيح .


----------



## علاء خالد ابراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2008)

هندسة العاشر من رمضان اخذت 79% وعيب طريقة كلم دى استاذ حلبى 
و انا من هندسة العاشر


----------



## حسام طارق (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مش هقولك عيب عليك لأنك قولت كلام كتير من غير دليل ..... يا أستاذ عادل هندسة العاشر خدت المركز الثالث على العالم فى الروبكون و هى اللى مثلت مصر فى المسابقة و مازالت بتمثل مصر حتى الأن بعد ما خدت المركز الأول و الثانى و الثالث فى مسابقة الجمهورية و هى بردو اللى هتسافر الهند علشان تمثل مصر تانى و لو مش مصدق شوف بنفسك مسابقات الروبكون على ال u tube .... أنت كمان بتقول أن خريجين المعهد مش لاقيين شغل و أنا مش هرد عليك فى دى علشان اللى بيدخل العاشر بيدخلها بسبب الطلب على خريجين العاشر فى سوق العمل و أسأل بنفسك


----------



## علاء خالد ابراهيم (21 سبتمبر 2008)

اسف اخذت المركز الثانى بعد الصين بفراق نقطة واحدة


----------



## maxxx000 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

انت باين عليك يا أستاذ حلبي كان نفسك تدخل هندسة العاشر
و مارضيوش بأمثالك باين جدا الحقد الدفين و النفسنة
ولعلمك مافيش حد من دفعتي لسه ما اشتغلش اللهم اللي لسه في الجيش
وهندسة العاشر ما بتقلبش الا قسم علمي رياضة 
ودفعتي كان أقل مجموع أخدته 80% 
وكمان انا اعرف شركة بترول بتطلب خرجين قسم كيمياء من العاشر بالأسم
وأخيرا no comment


----------



## عادل الحلبي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*تقبلوا أسفي يامهندسين !*

أرجو أن تتقبلوا أسفى ياباشمهندسين 
ونتمنى لكم التوفيق دائما نحن أبناء قطر واحد
لكم الحب والتحية


----------



## masrawy m (5 يونيو 2009)

عادل الحلبي قال:


> العاشر من رمضان لا يوجد بها كلية هندسة والمتوفر بها حاليا حتى عام 2008 المعهد التكنولوجى قسم هندسة وإدارة أعمال وهو معهد خاص يتم التقدم للالتحاق به مقابل دفع رسوم مادية عالية ويقبل الطلبة الحاصلين على الثانوية العامة أى شعبة بنسبة 50 %
> وكلمة هندسة العاشر ماهى الا خدعة .. إبتدعها أولاد الزوات أو أولاد الأكابر ممن دخلوا المعهد وتخرجوا منه وحاليا لم يجدوا أى فرصة عمل لأنه غير معترف به مجتمعيا أو مؤسسياً .
> هذا للعلم والتوضيح .


العاشر مافيش فيها هندسة بس احنا كسبنا مسابقة الربوكون
لكليات خدمة اجتماعية ونفسي توريني واحد في العاشر
جايب 50 % انت قصدك علي العاشر الي في كفر بهيدة 
مش العاشر الي نعرفها ابقي استغطي كويس وانت نايم
علشان مش ناقصين كوابيس


----------



## Ahmed Sameih (9 أغسطس 2009)

يا جماعة انا مش عارف الباشمهندس عادل بيقول كده على هندسة العاشر بناء عن ايه
هندسة العاشر أو المعهد التكنولوجي العالي ماتفرقش كتير
وبعدين معهد العاشر يعتبر من أفضل المعاهد الخاصة وذلك لأنه يعمل بنظام الساعات المعتمدة
ونظام الثلاث تيرمات
كما ان معهد العاشر قد حصل على الثلاث المراكز الاولى على مستوى الجمهورية وتم تأهيله الى الهند وحصل على المركز الثاني عالميا بعد الصين وبفارق نقطة واحدة وذلك لخطأ فني فقط لاغير
وكمان المعهد واخد تنسيق في العام الدراسي 2009 /2010 82% يعنيأكثر من كليات علوم حكومية في نفس التنسق
وبالنسبة الى ان المعهد غير معترف مجتمعيا او مؤسسيا فالرابط التالي يوضح تجديد معادلة درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة
 التي يمنحها المعهد التكنولوجي العالي بالعاشر من رمضان بناء على قرار رئيس المجلس الأعلى للجامعات بتاريخ 19/2/2008

http://www.hti.edu.eg/equ.htm

ونشكرك على العلم والتوضيح يا باشمهندس عادل بس نرجو التأكد من صحة المعلومات قبل نشرها

طالب بالمعهد التكنولوجي العالي 
قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------

